# Fehlermeldung "'App-Name' wurde leider beendet." bei onPause



## Gast2 (18. Dez 2012)

Hallo Freunde der Androiden,

ich möchte mit der Methode onPause() arbeiten,
aber sobald ich diese, ob mit leerem Körper oder Verweis auf eine auszuführende Methode, einfüge gibt es eine Art Fehlermeldung, wenn ich die Activity verlassen bzw. zu einer anderen Activity wechseln möchte.


```
@Override
	public void onPause(){
	}
```







Warum?
Wie kann ich dies verhindern?

Frank


----------



## Michael... (18. Dez 2012)

Eine Methode leer zu überschreiben macht ja nur Sinn, wenn man deren Funktion verhindern will. 
Auf jeden Fall gehört da ein 
	
	
	
	





```
super.onPause()
```
 rein. Denn beim "Pausieren" einer App muss so einiges passieren.


----------



## Gast2 (18. Dez 2012)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> ```
> super.onPause()
> ```


 :toll:

Danke Michael!


----------

